# ideas needed for shed contest



## garden sheds (Dec 31, 2010)

G'day Mates,

I got a feeling that this competition will totally rock because any shed is just fine to join the contest. Anyone out there has some pretty cool ideas on how to win $50,000 or a Bali holiday?


----------



## NatalieWitt (Nov 9, 2012)

is the contest still on going?
is it OK to join even if I didn't bought my shed from Cheap Sheds?


----------



## garden sheds (Dec 31, 2010)

Hi Natalie,

Anyone can join even the shed is not from Cheapsheds.

I realized some people will not click the link at once unless they know something about it. Here it goes:

The website Cheap Sheds - garden sheds - garages - carports - aviaries Australia wide did a shed contest last year (Shed Contest), and I believe it was quiet popular as they were published on some newspapers. So they decided to do it again this year but this time their prizes are much even better.

They are calling the contest: 'We love our Aussie Sheds'

The prizes that they are giving away are $50,000 or a Tropical Holiday for 2 in Bali. All you need to do is send them a picture of the shed that you have with a short story about it.

Anyone can join and it will be the people of Australia who will vote.

This website The Sheds Contest 2012 | 'We Love Our Aussie Shed' has more information regarding the contest.

Cheers.


----------



## NatalieWitt (Nov 9, 2012)

I check the site that you share.. unfortunately, submission of entry is close.. better luck next time for me.. LOL..

thank for sharing this anyway..


----------



## NatalieWitt (Nov 9, 2012)

I believe I am now a fan of this site.. LOL.. I found a blog of them..

I didn't think that a shed from them can be a planetarium base...
The Cheap Sheds Astronomer


----------

